
Various Schemes of making $5,000/month at home (Quora) - yinso
https://www.quora.com/How-can-I-make-5-000-per-month-working-from-home?share=1
======
jscheel
If these people where making half as much as they claim, they wouldn't all be
selling snake-oil drop-shipping courses online.

~~~
qbrass
But you can make over $5000 a month fleecing rubes. Buy my course to see a
first-hand example.

------
freestockoption
A lot of the answers read like a lot of the spam I see on Facebook! :) Most of
the schemes seem to be around reselling stuff on ebay/amazon or blogging to
make adsense/affiliate money.

~~~
iMarv
Was going to say the exact same. "Would you like to finally find success
working from home? Would you like to do more than just get by? Today we are
talking about how to hustle your way to making $5,000 per month or more. Learn
from these examples and use them as inspiration when devising your own work at
home success plan." .. and my scammy-senses are tingeling.

